# Can dehydration give you hiccups ?



## Pallet Pete

I drink a lot of water not really any pop and a cup off coffee in the am but am feeling dehydrated lately and for some reason I have the gosh darn hiccups ! I know that it is a muscle spasm and so I took Bayer then they went away and came back. This lead to trying every trick in the book ie peanut butter standing on my head yup tried that lol. Nothing worked so finally I slammed down three full glasses of water and they went away. Hiccups drive me crazy they come once this time off year then run away after causing total irritation. 

Pete


----------



## Thistle

Dont know about hiccups but do know that being dehydrated will cause muscle cramps.not just in hot summer weather either.Found that out right after lunch today.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Thistle said:


> Dont know about hiccups but do know that being dehydrated will cause muscle cramps.not just in hot summer weather either.Found that out right after lunch today.



Haha yup I found that out right before my senior drill instructor made me drink 5 canteens of water haha ! Oo good times


----------



## thewoodlands

Found this.
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/tc/hiccups-topic-overview
zap


----------



## Gasifier

There is that window, right there again. The webpage cannot be found.

Pete. I hope you feel better and are over those pain in the ass things. Don't know what to tell you. Can not see what I am typing right now. White window in the way. Strange. Must be the wife's computer.


----------



## fossil

Dang, I'm constantly amazed by the things I learn here at Hearth.com.  Who would have thought that a full stomach could be caused by eating too much food?  If only I'd known this years ago.


----------



## Thistle

Gasifier said:


> There is that window, right there again. Can not see what I am typing right now. White window in the way. Strange. Must be the wife's computer.


 
Mine's been doing that here off & on all evening.Have had to go back & edit out any mistakes in spelling etc.


----------



## Jack Straw

I tend to get the hiccups when I drink too much, which hasn't been in quite a while.


----------

